# should external hard drive be left plugged in all the time? if not, what's the safest



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

should external hard drive be left plugged in all the time? if not, what's the safest way to unmount it from the 722k?

thanks!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't think it matters. Personally I only have mine plugged into the receiver when I'm watching OR transferring to the external drive.

It should be safe to disconnect at any time when you are not transferring to/from it or watching something on it.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

When you unplug the usb or unpower the EHD, however the receiver senses the drive is no longer active, it pops up a window saying the device has been disconnected.

Select OK and - it's OK.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Often it is weeks between my use of the EHD so I power mine down when it's not in use. I leave the USB cable connected to the receiver and just power down the drive. The receiver knows when the drive goes away either by power down or cable pull either way it's gone, and it handles it properly. If you use the EHD multiple times a day I would leave it up instead of powering it up and down all the time. So, as in most things computer, it just depends.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Does Dish make a backlit UHF remote for 722k for use in totally dark home a/v room? 

thanks!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't think so. At least I have never seen any backlit remotes from Dish.


----------

